# Where's Franco?



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I sent a couple emails earlier this week to '[email protected]' but no reply yet  . I really wanna talk about a 330Cic ED...


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

*330Cic Ed*

bbkat,

Check your e-mail for my response. Sorry about the delay


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Franko should read this thread 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18650

Franco you should be proactive these days.........................http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18650


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 330Cic Ed*



Franco Karzag said:


> *bbkat,
> 
> Check your e-mail for my response. Sorry about the delay *


Thanks!


----------

